# AION - Open Beta Start heute 6.September 18 Uhr



## Braveheart (6. September 2009)

Hi, 
hab mich überall angemeldet leider nirgends einen Key gewonnen
deshalb stell ich hier mal die obligatorische "wer hat noch einen Key für die Open Beta welche heute startet zuviel" frage.
bzw. wer hat einen key aus dem Forum bekommen und darf heute Aion spielen?


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

hihi ich habe einen bekommen bin schon total gespannt wie es wird. 

mfg


----------



## Braveheart (6. September 2009)

Bin mal gespannt wie reibungslos der start über die Bühne geht.
Erfahrungsgemäß klappt das ja nie wirklich, ob Sie das mit Punkt 18 Uhr geht es los einhalten können.


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

ich hoffe es mal. leider kann ich dir nicht mal einen key geben habe mich zwar bei 2 seiten angemeldet aber nur einen bekommen :/// 

ich denke auch das es warscheinlich 20 uhr wird. da die Server bestimmt überlastet sind.


----------



## Braveheart (6. September 2009)

naja vielleicht bekomm ich ja noch einen, auf irgend einer der vielen seiten wo ich mitgemacht habe stand das Sie die Beta Keys heute zwischen 17-18uhr verschicken.

Ansonsten gibt es ja bereits am Dienstag weitere Keys, da sollte doch was zu machen sein

will aber heute spielen


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

joa hoffen wir malllleee e)) drücke dir einen daumen. aber ich schreibe mal heute rein wie es ist


----------



## Braveheart (6. September 2009)

ja aber ich will alles genau wissen

1. welcher Server
2. welche Rasse
3. welche Klasse
4. bis zu welchem lvl von lvl 1 ab bist du gekommen in welcher Zeit
5. hast du schon in Gruppen gespielt oder warst du alleine unterwegs
6. welche probleme gabm es beim start (lag,serverreboot...)
7. wenn du schon stufe 9-10 erreicht hast, wie ist das Fliegen?
8. hast du vielleicht Dark Age of Camelot gespielt und kannst vergleiche ziehn?
9. wie gefällt dir die Umgebungsgrafik, über die Avatare brauch man ja nicht reden.
10. wie ist dein erster Eindruck fazit


----------



## jeri987 (6. September 2009)

Hey, wenn du dich innerhalb der nächsten halben stunde im icq 480225562 meldest kannst du einen von mir bekommen!
gratis natürlich 
Hab einen zu viel!


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

ui. ok werde mal schauen ob ich das so hinbekomme


----------



## Braveheart (6. September 2009)

juhu danke für den key

werd mir meine fragen dann auch nochmal selbst hier im forum beantworten


----------



## jeri987 (6. September 2009)

Wünsche dir nen angenehmen Abend mit viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

haha das finde ich auch gut ))


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

joa ich auch


----------



## Neander (6. September 2009)

Hallöchen

Ich wollte einfach mal Fragen ob eventuell noch jemand einen 2.Key besitzt, den er selber nicht nutzt. Habe nun nach 20Stunden  endlich den Clienten gedownloadet, aber leider noch kein Glück bei den Gewinnspielen gehabt. 

Würde mich echt riesig drüber freuen wenn mir jemand einen schicken könnte (c.krausel@gmx.de) 


Vielleicht klappt es ja 



LG Christiane


----------



## Xetic (6. September 2009)

Sehen uns heute ingame Leuts 

Geniales Spiel


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

seit ihr schon driiiinnnnnnnn?????


----------



## jeri987 (6. September 2009)

Wir kommen nicht rein oO


----------



## Neander (6. September 2009)

Ihr macht mich neidisch, auch wenn ihr atm nicht joinen könnt!


----------



## Braveheart (6. September 2009)

ne kann nicht connecten... wird wohl echt 20 Uhr.



Neander schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> 
> Ich wollte einfach mal Fragen ob eventuell noch jemand einen 2.Key besitzt, den er selber nicht nutzt. Habe nun nach 20Stunden endlich den Clienten gedownloadet, aber leider noch kein Glück bei den Gewinnspielen gehabt.


 
Ich hab mich für die Keys für den 8.September angemeldet sollte ich da einen zugeschickt bekommen geb ich diesen an dich weiter.


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

*heul* dann heist es wohl abwarten und tee drinken. 

was kommt bei euch für ne meldung?


----------



## Eiche (6. September 2009)

server down  forum down  update fehler


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

hm bei mir kommt gerade ne meldung das ich nicht connecten kann weil ich noch was bezahlen müsste hmmmhmmh


----------



## Neander (6. September 2009)

Braveheart schrieb:


> ne kann nicht connecten... wird wohl echt 20 Uhr.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab mich für die Keys für den 8.September angemeldet sollte ich da einen zugeschickt bekommen geb ich diesen an dich weiter.



Find ich voll nett 


Und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, haben die noch servertechnische Schwierigkeiten deswegen verzögert sich der Start.


----------



## Braveheart (6. September 2009)

"Cannot connect to the authorization Server."


----------



## Eiche (6. September 2009)

jopp


----------



## Braveheart (6. September 2009)

Hier müsst Ihr euch nicht immer anmelden um zu testen ob die server online sind.

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector.php?url=http://kindred.aion.tv/status/http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector.php?url=http://kindred.aion.tv/status/


----------



## jeri987 (6. September 2009)

Man, gleich ma ne flasche Wein aus Frust gekippt =(
Aber was soll ich sagen...can`t connect to authorisation server


----------



## jeri987 (6. September 2009)

Achja, Braveheart, deine Site ist auch down


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

joa


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

aghhhhhhh es geht


----------



## Eiche (6. September 2009)

muah 15369 (2147 members and 13222 guests)


----------



## Braveheart (6. September 2009)

bei mir auch bin auf dem server castor


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

ahh leute wo spielt ihr eigentlich ? und welche seite? 

bin auf tehmaskdka server


----------



## Deadhunter (6. September 2009)

soll ich wechseln?


----------



## Eiche (6. September 2009)

jo online XD


----------



## bigka715 (6. September 2009)

Ich hab das game vorbestellt und bei mir sagt der ID or password doesnt match.... als erstes cant connect, danach das mit dem ID und password und danach wieder Cant connect. Und jetzt sehe ich das ihr alle rein könnt und ich wieder diese ID or password kacke hab


----------



## Braveheart (6. September 2009)

bin jetzt auf Thor gewechselt

Neander add mich mal im icq:  ich hab grade ne mail bekommen mit nem key^^


----------



## bigka715 (6. September 2009)

Find ich ja klasse, das alle die Vorbestellt haben, erstmal doof gucken können wie sie zurecht kommen können. Und die die irgendwo Key gewonnen haben schön zocken können.


----------



## Neander (6. September 2009)

Braveheart schrieb:


> bin jetzt auf Thor gewechselt
> 
> Neander add mich mal im icq: 176037307 ich hab grade ne mail bekommen mit nem key^^




Vielen Dank für den Key freu mich richtig 


LG


----------



## jeri987 (6. September 2009)

Man imba lags....


----------



## MG18 (6. September 2009)

hi @ all, 

ich habe leider auch keinen Beta-Key bekommen habe aber in dem Thread hier gesehen das manche 2 Key haben und diese noch vergeben. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich möglicherweise einen übrigen Beta-Key bekommen könnte. 

Falls ich doch noch einen Key zugesendet bekomme, stelle ich den natürlich hier im Forum zur verfügung. 

Falls sich bereit erklärt mir einen Key zugeben könnt ihr mich bei Msn oder Icq erreichen.

MSN: waynecorsten@freenet.de
ICQ:  339681756

Gratulation an alle die einen Key erhalten haben. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Mfg MG18

PS: Erzählt mal wie die Beta so ist!!


----------



## srill (6. September 2009)

hallo,

hab grad beim googeln nach ca 3 Stunden diesen threat gefunden und gesehen das hier ein paar nette Leute sind die noch einen key über haben.
 Hab den client schon runtergeladen aber leider keinen key ergattern können.

Konnte schon das Intro genießen und würd sooooo gern spielen

also wenn jmd noch einen key hat würd ich mich riesig freuen!!!

aber wahrscheinlich liest das sowieso keiner mehr weil ihr schon alle durch Atreia fliegt

wünsch euch noch viel spaß und mit bisschen glück bekomm ich ja noch einen dann sehen wir uns ingame...
email: srill82@gmx.de

greetz srill


----------



## bigka715 (6. September 2009)

Wow es funktioniert jetzt, aber nach 4 min stürtzt das spiel ab wegen Game guard. "The game or game guard was modified" den error haben viele.


----------



## MG18 (6. September 2009)

Das natürlich nicht so toll. Denke mal die beheben den Bug in der Nacht.

Mfg Mg18


----------



## bigka715 (6. September 2009)

Der Bug is aber schon Älter, und war schon vorher in vielen foren, das wenn leute sich nur mal die Musik im Einlogg fenster anhören wollten, einfach nach 4 min gecrasht sind oder 5 min. Naja schwache leistung  von Aion, die Server laggen auch alle nur auch da wo "low" steht also die , die nicht voll sind.


----------



## FreeZy (6. September 2009)

Hallo.
Auch ich konnte bei vielen Open Beta Key Gewinnspielen keinen Key ergattern.
Falls noch irgend jemand einen Key übrig hat und so nett ist ihn an mich abzugeben, wäre ich mehr als dankbar!
Schickt mir einfach eine PN.
Danke

MfG FreeZy


----------



## MG18 (6. September 2009)

k das wirklich schwach, wenn der bug schon länger besteht. Das die Server  laggen, liegt vermutlich daran das sich so viele Spieler neu gleichzeitig einloggen. Wenn der Server alle Daten gespeichert hat, wird das laggen sicherlich aufhören.


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (6. September 2009)

*OPEN* Beta? Wenn man dafür 'n Key braucht (der in nicht so hoher Stückzahl vorhanden ist), wärs doch eher ne *CLOSED* Beta, oder? Hmm. :/


----------



## MG18 (6. September 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht errinner bedeutet Open Beta nur das die Beta auch für normale Leute zugänglich ist und eine Close Beta nur für Leute von z.B Pc Games,Giga usw ist.


----------



## jeri987 (6. September 2009)

Achja zu der Gameguard error meldung
Kleiner Tipp, das fenster einfach irgendwohin schieben, wieder auf den aion screen klicken, sodass das error fenster minimiert wird und weiterzocken


----------



## Lilo (6. September 2009)

Hey!
Ich hab mich auf 3 Seiten angemeldet aber leider keinen Key bekommen und nun anscheinend umsonst die 9 GB geladen.
Hat jemand von euch vielleicht noch einen 2ten Betakey rumfliegen? 
Und ja damit reihe ich mich wohl in eine wachsende Masse an interessenten ein. :/
Gute Nacht soweit und viel Spaß an die die Glück hatten.

Lilo


----------



## bigka715 (7. September 2009)

jeri987 schrieb:


> Achja zu der Gameguard error meldung
> Kleiner Tipp, das fenster einfach irgendwohin schieben, wieder auf den aion screen klicken, sodass das error fenster minimiert wird und weiterzocken



Das teste ich jetzt!!. Und es es klappt Adoptiere ich dich.


----------



## bigka715 (7. September 2009)

Nein Funktioniert nicht, game stürtzt nach der meldung um eine minute später ab.Und JA der BUG ist immer noch Da.


----------



## Neander (7. September 2009)

Kleiner Tip der bei mir geholfen hat der aber eigentlich klar sein sollte^^

1. Bei Vista/Win7 unbedingt als Admin starten!
2.Wenn ihr Firewallprogramme benutzt die nicht Standart sind (z.B. GDATA Internetsecurity) schaltet die Firewall ab! (GameGuard kann möglicherweise nicht updaten)
3.Bei Win7 das Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus starten


----------



## bigka715 (7. September 2009)

Ich hab Windows Xp und ich habe meine Firewall (Outpost firewall) schon komplett aus gemacht, es crasht trotzdem. 

Game guard ist sowieso mist, Hab gelesen das es eher als Spy dient für Korea statt zum schutz, also einfachste bots usw sollen problem los laufen...krass... blöder rootkit


----------



## jeri987 (7. September 2009)

bigka715 schrieb:


> Nein Funktioniert nicht, game stürtzt nach der meldung um eine minute später ab.Und JA der BUG ist immer noch Da.



Das kann Ich Dir leider nicht erklären, Ich kann, nachdem ich das gemacht hab imernoch Stundenlang zocken = /

Man auf Level 10 ist es ein Weiter Weg...


----------



## Vault-Tec Assistent (7. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe auch versucht mich auf 2 Foren für ne Green-Card zu bewerben aber leider hat das mit dem BETA-Key nicht geklappt.

Wenn noch jemand einen Key für mich über hätte dann wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür. 

Gruß, André   (andrealt@t-online.de)


----------



## Braveheart (7. September 2009)

morgen gibts ja neue keys da dürfte der ein oder andere von euch auch einen bekommen

hier mal mein erster eindruck anhand meiner eigenen fragen:



> 1. welcher Server
> 2. welche Rasse
> 3. welche Klasse
> 4. bis zu welchem lvl von lvl 1 ab bist du gekommen in welcher Zeit
> ...


 
1. Thor
2. Elyos
3. Ranger
4. z.Z. bin ich stufe 12 nach ca. 6 Stunden Spielzeit
5. 50% solo, 50% DUO Gruppe, zu zweit geht es als Ranger wesentlich besser und macht auch mehr Spass
6. Start war Angekündigt für 18 Uhr, los ging es um 18:40 Uhr 
lag habe ich null komma null, serverreboot ist ca. alle 3 stunden
(also im großen und ganzen kann man sagen das der Start reibungslos verlaufen ist)
7. Flügel habe ich auf stufe 10 bekommen und man kann auch gleich in bestimmten Zonen anfangen mit diesen zu Fliegen, nettes Gimmick.
8. zu DAoC will ich noch keinen vergleich ziehen mal schaun was das PvP bringt.
9. Die Avatare sind wunderschön, es ist echt unglaublich was man alles einstellen kann hab noch nie so einen guten Char Creator gesehen.
Die Umgebungsgrafik würde ich mal gewagt mit HdRO vergleichen. Aufgrund des Mobdesigns bekommt das Spiel einen ordentlichen mangatouch.
P.S.: Habe alle Einstellungen auf High und es läuft ohne lag.
10. Das lvln geht locker von der Hand und macht besonders in Gruppen Spass, man bekommt alles kompfortabel auf der Minimap angezeigt und wenn man sich nicht durch ellenlange Questbeschreibungen lesen möchte muss man dies auch nicht. 
Mit lvl 11 habe ich jetzt einige Killtasks bekommen ala töte 10 krabben und komme wieder und das einige male hintereinander, etwas langweilig aber ich war auch solo unterwegs.
Das ganze Spiel ist sehr Anwenderfreundlich soll heißen man hat meist keine langen laufwege zur nächsten Aufgabe, Anfänger werden mit einem Beginnersguide an das Spiel herangeführt und die Anfantgsquest sind auch sehr schlicht und eindringlich gehalten so dass man gut in die Spielumgebung hineinkommt.
Alles in allem von mir ein sehr positives Fazit, aber schaun wir mal was das PvP zu bieten hat.


----------



## Neander (7. September 2009)

Braveheart schrieb:


> morgen gibts ja neue keys da dürfte der ein oder andere von euch auch einen bekommen
> 
> hier mal mein erster eindruck anhand meiner eigenen fragen:
> 
> ...



Möchte auch mal meine erste Meinung zum Spiel abgeben, nachdem ich ja gestern glücklicherweise noch einsteigen durfte 

1. Thor
2. Elyos
3. Sorcerer
4. Bin jetzt Lvl 10 nach ca. 4-5Stunden
5. War bis jetz nur alleine Unterwegs und geht als Sorcerer echt Klasse, da da echt Power dahinter steckt 
6. Also nach dem Start glief gestern alles Super heute streikt mein GameGuard alle Stunde einmal aber es ist zu verkraften. Führe das ganze aber auf Win7 zurück da GameGuard wohl noch nicht ganz damit zrechtkommt.
7.Ich finde das Fliegen klasse! Ist mal etwas komplett neues, auch wenn ich gleich nach Erhalt abgestürzt und gestorben bin, da ich an ner Kante hängen geblieben bin, und meine Flügel dann CD hatten naja Pech gehabt
8.Habe ich leider nicht gespielt. Kann es nur mit WoW und Fiesta Online vergleichen. Und hier muss ich ganz deutlich sagen, das Fiesta(kostenlos) da garnicht mithalten kann und WoW ist von meiner Seite aus ab diesem Spiel hinfällig.
9.Auch die Umgebungsgrafik macht einiges her. Die Avatare sind richtig fein ausgearbeitet und alles unikate da gleiche Avatare sogut wie unmöglich sind,wegen der vielen Möglichkeiten. Umgehauen hat mich die Hauptstadt der Elyos, als ich das erste mal dort eintrat. Hier der Eingangsbereich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*10. Also mein erster Eindruck ist sehr Gut und für mich ist der Kauf eigentlich nun sicher. Das Spiel hat potenzial und Spieltiefe was mir gefällt. Da mir auch der Manga-Stil gefällt, wird dieses SPiel sicher bald bei mir stehen 
*


----------



## ThoR65 (7. September 2009)

MG18 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht errinner bedeutet Open Beta nur das die Beta auch für normale Leute zugänglich ist und eine Close Beta nur für Leute von z.B Pc Games,Giga usw ist.


 
Isch würd mal sagen: Griff in die Kloschüssel. Ubisoft hat für Anno 1404 eine Closed-Beta veranstaltet. An der hab ich als nicht PCG-,Giga-, oder sonstwomitarbeiter teilgenommen. Der Unterschied könnte in der NDA-Verpflichtung liegen, die man bei einer Closed-Beta bestätigen muss. Und bei ner Open-Beta einen Key verwenden ist mir auch neu. Aber wir leben ja im 21.Jahrhundert. Da muss man alles versuchen, um an die Daten der PC-User zu kommen. 

bis zum 22.Jahrhundert
ThoR65


----------



## bigka715 (7. September 2009)

Ich hab meine 2. Festplatte geleert und darauf Windows 7 installiert. Läuft alles perfekt bis auf die Tatsache das alles lagt, also im Spiel, Die monster sind alle Tod und stehn aufrecht usw, kann keine NPC ansprechen weil es so lagt( nicht mein pc) würde gerne mal lvl 2 werden aber das lagt so sehr , dass man nicht mal monster killen kann, Ich gucke mal ob es noch "Low" server gibt.


----------



## nulchking (7. September 2009)

Hat vielleicht wer noch nen 2ten Key?
Wäre super nett wenn mir jemand den geben könnte möchte nämlich mal das Spiel zocken können :hoff:


----------



## mercenary (9. September 2009)

Ist jemand anwesend der DAOC gezockt hat und mir sagen kann ab AION wenigstens etwas davon hat ich bin bekennender WOW hasser


----------



## Braveheart (10. September 2009)

hab ewige zeiten DAoC gespielt, aber ich kann dir dazu noch nicht viel sagen.
Bin aktuell lvl 21 und in das PvP Gebiet namens Abyss kommt ma erst mit lvl 25.
Bis jetzt gabs nur etwas geganke im lvl gebiet.

Denke aber an das RvR von DAoC wird Aion niemlas rankommen, dazu gibt es zu wenige klassen und meiner meinung nach auch zu wenige wege seinen charakter speziell zu entwickeln.
DAoC ist was die RvR komplexität angeht einfach unerreicht und das wird solange Mythic kein DAoC 2 rausbringt auch so bleiben!

WoW habe ich nicht gespielt und kann dazu keinen vergleich ziehen.


----------



## bigka715 (10. September 2009)

woa, du bis schon 21?!, wieso soviel zeit investieren, wenn du alles sowieso ganz von neu machen musst? die Character werden gelöschst. Ich hab bis lvl 12 gemacht um zu fliegen und einen guten schnellen Start zu haben. Beim rest lass ich mich überraschen.


----------



## jeri987 (10. September 2009)

Ebenso, hab nur bis 12 gezockt =D


----------



## Deadhunter (10. September 2009)

jo ich auch


----------



## Braveheart (10. September 2009)

jetzt lvl 24, muss doch sehn was im Abyss abgeht!
ausserdem hab ich semesterferien und ein gebrochenes schlüsselbein

weis nicht wie Ihr das mit eurem Account gemacht habt aber wen Ihr nichtmehr spielt könnt Ihr diesen ja anderen zur verfügung stellen


----------



## bigka715 (11. September 2009)

Aber in der Beta kann man doch noch garnkein Pvp im abyss spielen, hab ich gehört.

achja ich spiele auf Vidar (das wird ein France server, hab ich gesehn).

achja, kennt einer ne möglichkeit schneller an DP punkten zu kommen?, die sind dafür da sehr starke attacken zu machen. Ich krieg pro leichten Gegner so 50-100 DP und brauche 2000 für eine Spezial attacke, womit ich einen in die Luft schleuder und auf den Boden Knalle  saaauuu coool 

auf jedenfall werd ich Krieger/Gladiator, macht am meisten Fun. Ich wollte eigendlich Magier nehmen, aber der anfang war schon langweilig mit Feuer bällen zu werfen und auserdem nehmen Magier viele leute.

Das hier werden die Deutschen Server:

[GER] Balder	
[GER] Kromede	
[GER] Thor	
[GER] Votan	

auf welchem werdet ihr spielen? (damit man sich mal sieht ) also 2 spielen ja schon auf Thor.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (11. September 2009)

bestimmt ned der einzige der fragt.....


aber hat ncoh wer nen key? würde es gerne vorher antesten bevor ich es mir hole oder nicht

lg

smoothr3d


----------



## bigka715 (11. September 2009)

Boar....wahnsinn wie übertrieben stark der Magier gemacht worden ist.... Ich hab gegen einen Magier lvl 9 verloren und bin lvl 13, das was der die ganze zeit macht ist mich fesseln, mich zum einschlafen bringen usw. Und wenn ich dan mal nah dran kommen (dan wenn ich fast tod bin) hat der irgendso einen Super schutz wo der bei den ersten 3 schlägen 0 dmg kriegt und danach nur noch halben dmg. Der wahnsinn....also Krieger wurden richtig schwach gemacht....traurig.


----------



## jeri987 (12. September 2009)

bigka715 schrieb:


> Boar....wahnsinn wie übertrieben stark der Magier gemacht worden ist.... Ich hab gegen einen Magier lvl 9 verloren und bin lvl 13, das was der die ganze zeit macht ist mich fesseln, mich zum einschlafen bringen usw. Und wenn ich dan mal nah dran kommen (dan wenn ich fast tod bin) hat der irgendso einen Super schutz wo der bei den ersten 3 schlägen 0 dmg kriegt und danach nur noch halben dmg. Der wahnsinn....also Krieger wurden richtig schwach gemacht....traurig.



Hehe der Magier ist nicht übertrieben!
Erstens ist dein Warri erst lv 13, as sein potenial niht voll ausgeschöpft!
Außerdem hat der magier auf seinen Stone Skin spell nen großen cd, und wenn der weggekloppt ist fällt der magier durch seine niedrige def sofort um!


----------



## gemCraft (13. September 2009)

Ich hab es auch die Beta gezockt 
Find es ganz lustig 
Wer hat es sich denn von euch vorbestellt oder wird es sich zum release kaufen !?


----------



## bigka715 (14. September 2009)

jeri987 schrieb:


> Hehe der Magier ist nicht übertrieben!
> Erstens ist dein Warri erst lv 13, as sein potenial niht voll ausgeschöpft!
> Außerdem hat der magier auf seinen Stone Skin spell nen großen cd, und wenn der weggekloppt ist fällt der magier durch seine niedrige def sofort um!



Ich mein ja nur, wenn das die anfangs skills von einem Magier sind, wieviel von diesen Stun skills und schutz wird er dan noch casten können in der Zukunft, denke mal das du magier spielst und meinen Frust nicht verstehst ^^. Naja hoffentlich kriegt der Krieger auch solche skills mal...bis jetzt hab ich nur eine winzige chance das der gegner hinfällt. und hab es bis lvl 15 geschaft(aus monster fun killen) und immer nach den neusten skills geschaut.

Ich mein manche magier sind ja so fies, die fesseln dich und benutzen Bandagen um sich noch zu heilen.   ^^


edit: und ja ich weiß das Magier, sehr schwache rüstung hat, aber ka wieviele immun-für-3-schläge schilder der noch kriegt ^^ und die schwache rüstung wird durch das ständige rum gerenne ...würd mal vorsichtig sagen...ausgeglichen ^^.



gemCraft schrieb:


> Ich hab es auch die Beta gezockt
> Find es ganz lustig
> Wer hat es sich denn von euch vorbestellt oder wird es sich zum release kaufen !?



Vorbestellt, und kann nicht mehr warten!!!


----------



## MG18 (16. September 2009)

Kann mit irgendjmd ein paar Infos über den Hunter geben? So Pve PvP technisch? pls


----------



## darkfabel (16. September 2009)

kann mir jemand sein beta key gebn bitte PN möchte es vorher mal anspielen bevor ich es kaufe.


----------



## gemCraft (16. September 2009)

Die Beta ist schon längst gelaufen ^^


----------



## bigka715 (18. September 2009)

jo^^ mit antesten wird da nix mehr. Aber heute um 21 uhr oder so kann man Character machen. und Sonntag dan 21 uhr..... gehts los.... boar nervt das. Wieso machen die das so spät.... da haben die arbeitslosen und schul schwänzer richtig spaß....




MG18 schrieb:


> Kann mit irgendjmd ein paar Infos über den Hunter geben? So Pve PvP technisch? pls



HAb hunter nicht gespielt, aber hab gehört das er der beste in pvp sein soll vom Fernkampf, aber nur wenn man ihn auch spielen kann. Also beherrschen


----------



## gemCraft (18. September 2009)

bigka715 schrieb:


> jo^^ mit antesten wird da nix mehr. Aber heute um 21 uhr oder so kann man Character machen. und Sonntag dan 21 uhr..... gehts los.... boar nervt das. Wieso machen die das so spät.... da haben die arbeitslosen und schul schwänzer richtig spaß....
> 
> ......



Richtig es geht heute Abend mit der Charaktererstellung los aber auch nur für die Vorbesteller mit Pre Order Key 
Und dann am Sonntag. Die Leute die nicht vorbestellt haben und es sich kaufen können erst am 25.09 oder so erste zocken.

@bigka: Auf welchen Server gehst du falls du das spiel zocken wirst?


----------



## bigka715 (18. September 2009)

gemCraft schrieb:


> Richtig es geht heute Abend mit der Charaktererstellung los aber auch nur für die Vorbesteller mit Pre Order Key
> Und dann am Sonntag. Die Leute die nicht vorbestellt haben und es sich kaufen können erst am 25.09 oder so erste zocken.
> 
> @bigka: Auf welchen Server gehst du falls du das spiel zocken wirst?



Ich habe mich gerade entschieden , Ich habe das Schicksal entscheiden lassen ^^. Es sagt mir "Balder"  und da werde ich spielen ^^

So wenn ich dan heute mein character gemacht hab, sage ich auch mein spieler namen. (so das keiner mir den namen weg nimmt )

achja, ich gehe auf die Gute seite^^, wird sicherlich so laufen das die meisten kleinkinder "böse" sein wollen. Und da hab ich bei "Gut" mehr ruhe vor
kleinen schwachköpfen ^^.


----------



## bigka715 (18. September 2009)

ehm... es ist jetzt 21:20, und character erstellen kann man trotzdem nicht, also ich komme nicht rein (hab schon lange vorbestellt)


----------



## gemCraft (18. September 2009)

Ja die Server sind erst gegen 21.50 Uhr Online gegangen.
Ich hab mir auch schon 2 erstellt. Krieger und Mage. Beide auf Thor - Asmodian (dunkle Seite) und nein ich bin kein Kiddie ^^ die Asmodian haben einfach nur Style.


----------



## bigka715 (18. September 2009)

KIDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nein joke 
sage ja nur  ich glaube als, kind will glaub ich jeder Bösewicht sein von den Kinder filmen usw ^^. Das meinte ich damit, naja ich hab mir auch meinen Krieger schon gemacht^^. auf Balder bei den Guten. Ich heiße "Diend" ^^


----------



## gemCraft (18. September 2009)

Meine Kriegerin wird Tuluna heißen und meine Mage Asnodia.


----------



## bigka715 (19. September 2009)

Ich will jetzt Spielen!!!


----------



## bigka715 (20. September 2009)

Heute gehts los, naja sicherlich wieder 1-2 stunden später...... sogar bei der Chara auswahl so eine verspätung...wahnsinn... Man könnte meinen nach so vielen beta tests usw, würden sie irgendwann mal verstehn "Man da joinen ja viele und wir sollten besser darauf gefasst sein" nö bis jetzt bei jedem event eine stunde verspätung durch lags.

schwache leistung von Aion. Klasse spiel aber blöder Support usw. 

Naja mal sehn wie es heute ausieht.


----------



## gemCraft (20. September 2009)

Oh mein Gott !? Was machst du für nen Stress?
Weißt du wie das bei dem Release von Age of Conan war?! Da sind 45 Minuten verspätung für Charakter erstellung pillepalle. Ich bin zufrieden also kann ich deine harte Kritik nicht verstehen.


----------



## Jor-El (21. September 2009)

Gestern gab es ständig ne Warteschlange von 2000 Leuten.
Bin dann doch lieber ins Bett. Dann halt nächstes Wochenende.
Wird dann bestimmt umso ruhiger nach der harten Arbeitswoche wenn dann alle jenseits von Lvl 20 sind.


----------



## gemCraft (21. September 2009)

Lol ^^ Einfach 2 Minuten warten. Ich hatte das Glück das ich direkt weiter gekommen bin auch als ich an 2200 stelle ca war^^.

Luck muss man haben. Aber nächstes Wochenende wird es nicht anders aussehen. Da kommen dann alle die keine PRE-Order haben.

Aber im ganzen muss man sagen das NC-Soft echt gute Arbeit macht. Die verfolgen jetzt noch ein paar Tage die Warteschlangen und wenn sich da nichts tut werden sie die maximale Spieleranzahl aufs maximum hochschrauben ^^


----------



## bigka715 (24. September 2009)

gemCraft schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott !? Was machst du für nen Stress?
> Weißt du wie das bei dem Release von Age of Conan war?! Da sind 45 Minuten verspätung für Charakter erstellung pillepalle. Ich bin zufrieden also kann ich deine harte Kritik nicht verstehen.



Meinst du etwar ich war, der einzige?. Aion hätte damit kein problem haben können aber ist jetzt auch egal.... trotzdem ist der Support schlecht geworden. Grund: Alle fragen von mir, wurden nicht durchgelesen, oder erst garnicht beantwortet (seid heute noch nicht). Die lesen garnicht erst durch was ich geschrieben hab, so machen es viele spiele. Hätte gedacht es wäre bei aion anders.

Naja ist ja auch egal.. Wenn keiner sich beschwert, wird das game auch nie besser. Kritik ist ja wohl das wichtigste was Aion jetzt braucht um noch besser zu werden. Und ich sage, der Support muss was an sich tun. Aber das Spiel ist klasse.


----------



## gemCraft (24. September 2009)

Den letzten Satz von dir kann ich nur zustimmen 
Auf welchem Server bist du ?


----------



## bigka715 (24. September 2009)

gemCraft schrieb:


> Den letzten Satz von dir kann ich nur zustimmen
> Auf welchem Server bist du ?



Balder lvl 21  Gladiator ^^


----------



## gemCraft (24. September 2009)

Hm ich bin auf Thor lvl 19er Gladi


----------



## bigka715 (26. September 2009)

bin jetzt 25, wollt mal fragen, kriegt der Gladi noch irgendwas besonders oder soll der einfach nur ein opfer im pvp sein? Weil anscheind hat ja fast jede klasse etwas um Nahkämpfer easy zu killen.


----------



## gemCraft (26. September 2009)

Schau dir einfach mal die ganzen Skills an die man im laufe der Zeit bekommt. 
K -> Ketten -> Fertigkeitliste.
Ich bin 22 und hab recht lustige skills bekommen


----------



## bigka715 (28. September 2009)

28^^ ja es gibt dan am ende ungefähr 3 skills für fernkampf, der rest würde nix nützen weil die auf Nahkampf sind. Also gegen Magier bleibt er somit pvp opfer^^


----------



## gemCraft (28. September 2009)

Mh es gibt aber auch schon eher ein fernkampfskill.
Mit 19 glaub ich sogar 

Ich Edit gleich den namen des skills wenn ich nachgeschaut habe.


----------



## bigka715 (29. September 2009)

ja, ich weiß aber der skill macht nicht viel dmg^^ und erst viel viel später kriegt man dazu 2 kettenfähigkeiten.


----------

